# 15                                                      Looking to sell my turnips! Plz someone help :(



## -cinnamon- (Mar 18, 2022)

Hi!

Prices at my Nook’s keep decreasing, I’d love to sell my turnips somewhere else so I don’t lose all my money >.< 

Let me know your prices, and if you’d like anything in exchange! Thank you ^-^


----------



## marilyna49 (Mar 18, 2022)

I have my turnips prices at 523 today. You can sell at my island.


----------



## -cinnamon- (Mar 18, 2022)

marilyna49 said:


> I have my turnips prices at 523 today. You can sell at my island.


That would be wonderful! I can be here in a few minutes if that’s okay. Would you like anything in exchange?


----------



## -cinnamon- (Mar 19, 2022)

Still looking!


----------

